# Companies that help with importing



## teashirt savvy (Nov 9, 2010)

Where can I find a list of companies that aid people with importing goods from the East? Specifically China/India/Pakistan?

Thank you!

Because as I've read here, there are a host of responsibilities/fees/important instructions in importing and I was advised a specific kind of company aids in this process.


----------



## 76anajet (Oct 29, 2010)

Start with Alibaba.com a trade site it will help you search for vendors and also give tips on how not to get ripped off and find yourself a freight forwarder in your area or nearest large city, it can make for a seamless easy process the deal with all of the paperwork.


----------



## teashirt savvy (Nov 9, 2010)

I'm registered on Alibaba but they put you in direct contact with the supplier overseas, which causes numerous problems including: language barriers.

I've read there are numerous companies out there that facilitate orders on your behalf (i.e. sourcing company) for a nominal fee (500-600 USD).

Was wondering if you have ever used or heard of them?


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

What is a freight forwarder, I ship internationally and import alot and would like to know what this is,, thanks


----------



## 76anajet (Oct 29, 2010)

I have never encountered any language barriers if you search items you are looking for or post a product request, you will get plenty of inquiries.
Only deal with gold trust suppliers, legitamite companies will always be willing to send samples. After samples start with small initial orders to build trust and make sure you recive consistent quality i have beeen doing this for over 7 years and have never been burnt, now it took some trials till i found the right ink MFG. have used them for 6 yrs. never a problem high quality ink performs as well as any name brand licensed ink for a fraction of the cost
it is from Korea @ 55.00 Litre. use Skype speak to supplier check all their goverment license and if possible buy off of Ali Express they have a Buyer Escrow program they will not release your funds untill you sign for your product i was nervous at first but i i now deal consistently with 5 suppliers of different products it is worth the initial headaches use your common sense and follow your gut instinctand if you have any doubts use a verification service.
You will have such an advantage on your competetiors.
Good luck!


----------



## sine (Nov 26, 2010)

Sine International is a Private Limited Company, established in 1974. An export oriented; modern, vertically integrated composite knit garment unit. We are located in Karachi, Pakistan.

We are specialized in Blank and printed T-shirt, We are doing business with TSC Apparel for a long time. We are the largest supplier for TSC Apparel. We are shipping to TSC APPAREL 0202 TULTEX 4.5 oz., tubular tees with Tear-Away tag.

We have a gold membership on alibaba
Sine International Private Limited - Pakistan - Manufacturer, Trading Company
web: Untitled
Email: info[USER=126123]@sine[/USER]intl.com


----------

